# Heavy destressing



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2014)

So fenders were too shiny so I decided to kill em to match bike.. tell me what you think...










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2014)

Nice work!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2014)

Now do the same to the whitewalls.


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2014)

*You do marvelous work my friend!*

I think it's a perfect match. Love this bc. Looks great. Rob.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Now do the same to the whitewalls.




I do have some old Indian heads I might throw on

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2014)

I've been "pickling" my US whitewalls for the past few months. Sitting on  the hood of my girl's '62 Comet. I turn them over every few weeks. Still not quite ready yet.


----------



## rockabillyjay (May 7, 2014)

Perfect! how about a how-to? And get some blackwalls on there..ha!


----------



## jpromo (May 7, 2014)

I wish I had taken a before picture, but I bought these fenders on ebay a few months back for 15$.. they had a miserable repaint on them but I could see maroon underneath and took a chance. It was the best I've ever gotten a respray off.. but the paint was way too nice for my heavily oxidized bike.

I put a concoction of vinegar, salt, and water in a spray bottle and sprayed it repeatedly while I was outside wrenching. Peroxide made it into the spray bottle at some point too. Left them outside through snow and rain, of course. I even left them in our little pond for 24 hours. That produced a cheap looking orange rust, that I cleaned off, but it compromised the paint enough that allowed the rest to take hold quickly. Less than two weeks later, they're just about perfect. The cream actually yellowed a bit further since the pictures were taken because I didn't neutralize the vinegar, hoping it would keep working a bit.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2014)

I started with this..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 7, 2014)

*were those fenders repainted or are they off a different bike with the same paint?*

Haven't followed you project.....did you repaint it or matched better condition bike fenders?? Basic how to tutorial would be much appreciated since you got the golden touch big boy....slick work J


----------



## Nickinator (May 7, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I started with this..




Wow they look legit! good job 

Darcie


----------



## Dave K (May 7, 2014)

Nailed it!!!!!

Great job.  Love this bike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Haven't followed you project.....did you repaint it or matched better condition bike fenders?? Basic how to tutorial would be much appreciated since you got the golden touch big boy....slick work J




I repainted fenders to match bike.. I actually wasn't going to de stress that much but I did some touch up work today on graphic and thought they had dried enough to color sand and blend repainted edge..I was wrong. Too much moisture in the air which I know better.. so I said screw it with an irritated attitude at my stupidity and started aging them with a white door jam and the edge of a curb...few smacks with an old chain, gravel and rusty 0000 wool 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 7, 2014)

*holy.......*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I repainted fenders to match bike.. I actually wasn't going to de stress that much but I did some touch up work today on graphic and thought they had dried enough to color sand and blend repainted edge..I was wrong. Too much moisture in the air which I know better.. so I said screw it with an irritated attitude at my stupidity and started aging them with a white door jam and the edge of a curb...few smacks with an old chain, gravel and rusty 0000 wool
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Sounds like you turned a bad experienced into a positive one.....must have been a good therapy session.....and looks like you learned plenty or at least now we can use your accident as a learning experience....iI gotta do the same with 1935/36 fenders that are stripped of all paint for a black 1935 motorbike.....maybe i can send them to you for magical results...think it over


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Sounds like you turned a bad experienced into a positive one.....must have been a good therapy session.....and looks like you learned plenty or at least now we can use your accident as a learning experience....iI gotta do the same with 1935/36 fenders that are stripped of all paint for a black 1935 motorbike.....maybe i can send them to you for magical results...think it over




They actually match the rest of the bikes dings scrapes and spots pretty well now... I'm happy 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 7, 2014)

*i may follow your lead in.....*

I bought an EA horn button that looks too good.....hmmmm


----------



## chitown (May 8, 2014)

*Nice distrestoration!*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> started aging them with a white door jam and the edge of a curb...few smacks with an old chain, gravel and rusty 0000 wool




You can also try attaching a string to the fender, attach the other end of string to a bike rack on a rider and go riding a few blocks with the fender in tow, making sure to do a few curb hops for good measure. I know it sounds very technical but the results are worth it. It also helps if you are slightly intoxicated but not too much as to impair safe riding. With a few years practice you can be a true, bonafide distrestorationist.

Looks good.


----------



## jkent (May 8, 2014)

Looks like you got pissed off at your bike and beat the crap out of it!!!
I bet it will act better from now on.
Looks like you won that battle, Good job!
JKent


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 8, 2014)

*i have a hunch ....*

I have a feeling Mr obi wan did it like this guy..... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c54SvkgQ04A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 8, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I have a feeling Mr obi wan did it like this guy.....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c54SvkgQ04A&feature=youtube_gdata_player




It more of an organized thought out chaos

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

